# linux...je suis larguée !



## marian (23 Novembre 2006)

hello à tous, je cherche, je cherche mais je ne trouve pas...j'ai un Imac PowerPC G3 400 Mhz sur lequel je voudrais installer une distrib Linux, en double d'OS 9 ou non peu m'importe !...j'ai essayé plusieurs distributions sans succès :

YD = impossible de faire l'install correcte à cause d'une fatal error (I0 410 de mémoire avec no screens found) du coup j'ai essayé de le faire avec install-safe et là ça y va mais pas moyen de démarrer (problème de server X...)...bon je vous donne tout ça en vrac et de mémoire car je suis novice dans ce coup là

Ubuntu = boot sur le Live CD et après l'écran de démarrage, tout à coup, plus rien...enfin si, le noir total !

Mandriva = impossible de booter sur le Live CD

Zenlive = Live CD récupéré dans un magazine...même chose !

bon, doit y avoir un problème, non ? mais là je suis larguée et mon esprit s'embrouille dans les diverses infos trouvées à droite et à gauche sur le net...un petit conseil ou une idée, le tout bien détaillé dans les explications, pour la néophyte que je suis...??!! sinon je vais finir par perdre la boule !!!!! :hosto:
Merci à tous, a+


----------



## ficelle (23 Novembre 2006)

tu ferais peut être mieux d'installer 10.3 ou 10.4


----------



## marian (23 Novembre 2006)

comment ? serait ce vraiment interessant ? (les + ?)


----------



## ficelle (23 Novembre 2006)

le truc, c'est surtout de savoir pourquoi tu tiens à installer linux  

OS X tourne tres bien sur ce genre de config à condition de monter la ram au max et de mettre un disque dur plus rapide en interne....


----------



## marian (23 Novembre 2006)

ok, ça je suis au courant et je pense que ça collerait chez moi (80 Giga à 7400 tours et 512 de ram)...mais le truc, c'est d'avoir une distrib en opensource sur ce matériel car d'autre part j'ai un Ibook G4...le Imac, je le garde parce que je veux pas m'en séparer et qu'il est sur le bureau de mon fils...ça suffirait bien ce genre de distrib...pas envie de racheter un Mac OS X


----------



## ficelle (23 Novembre 2006)

respect pour le coté open :rateau: 

mais vu la config, je n'hésiterais pas un instant à la mettre sous tiger, et ne garder qu'un OS 9 à travers classic.


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_je partirais plus sur du Panther moi... (pour avoir les deux configs en charge) 
_


----------



## ficelle (23 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4063880 a dit:
			
		

> _je partirais plus sur du Panther moi... (pour avoir les deux configs en charge)
> _



pareil, mais j'ai ecris tiger pensant panther.... :rose:  

edit : lol, et je m'etais encore plant&#233; ! grrrrrrrrr


----------



## .Steff (23 Novembre 2006)

bon si marian a envie d'installer linux, moi je trouve que c'est tout &#224; son honneur. Je te conseille d'essayer a Kubuntu (avec un K c'est pas une faute de frappe) qui marche tres bien avec ce genre de config et peut etre m&#234;me moins. Je ne sais pas si il existe de Fedora pour Mac mais je pense que oui. Alors m&#234;me si j'ai un penchant pour la fedora core peut-&#234;tre devrait tu regarder du cot&#233; Kubuntu. Enfin ce qui est sur ( mais pas tres objectif  ) C'est qu'une D&#233;bian ca vaut le cou


----------



## marian (23 Novembre 2006)

ok, ok, ok merci à tous...voilà quelques infos supplémentaires : (et linux c'est aussi parce que je suis curieuse !!!!)

bon j'ai re-télécharger un cd pour l'install d'ubuntu...il fonctionne très bien (essai sur le Ibook) mais quand je vais sur le IMac, je boote sans souci (ça marche) puis j'ai un logo Ubuntu, le cd tourne et tout à coup, hop, ecran mort (rien même pas noir, juste comme si le Mac n'était pas allumé), j'entends le cd tourner et allez jusque sur la page d'accueil (j'ai le son) mais toujours pas d'image...???? mais que se passe t'il donc ???!!!!

ps : Kubuntu, différence avec Ubuntu ? un Panther, je peux trouver ça sur l'Applestore ? et puis il n'y a pas de lecteur de DVD sur ce IMac, que CD...je m'en vais faire un petit tour sur le forum d'Ubuntu, des fois que...


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Novembre 2006)

La diff&#233;rence entre Kubuntu et Ubuntu est l'environnement graphique.

Par d&#233;faut, Ubuntu utilise Gnome. Kubuntu utilise KDE.
Mais pour les petite config je pense qu'il vaut mieux Xubuntu avec Xfce, qui est plus l&#233;ger.


----------



## marian (23 Novembre 2006)

fichtre ! mais ils sont combien chez les ...Buntu ??  là, le post sur leur forum...visiblement, un problème de drivers de la carte graphique...mais je pige pas comment mettre à jour ???? à votre avis, si je vais chercher sur internet des drivers depuis OS 9, ça va marcher ?


----------



## ficelle (23 Novembre 2006)

au moment du boot, tu as certainement une petite ligne de commande à tapper pour activer le bon driver graphique... sinon, au bout de quelques secondes, ça part sur la config par defaut.


----------



## marian (23 Novembre 2006)

si je comprends bien, au lieu de laisser faire le démarrage ou de taper "live" dans le cas de Ubuntu, il faut que je tapes...ben quoi ? une idée pour moi ?


----------



## plovemax (23 Novembre 2006)

tapes sur F1 au d&#233;marrage sur la plupart des distributions cela active l'aide de d&#233;marrage.


----------



## Zeusviper (23 Novembre 2006)

"Imac PowerPC G3 400 Mhz" la carte graphique ne serait pas une ati 128? celle la meme sp&#233;cifique aux mac et qui a pos&#233; de nombreux pb pour y installer linux (en particulier ubuntu pour ma part)?

si oui, il faut regarder dans les vieilles versions des distribs pour faire au plus simple.. (de m&#233;moire ubuntu 5 (les ttes premieres versions) fonctionnait sur mon g3)

je ne peux malheureusement pas en dire plus!


----------



## marian (23 Novembre 2006)

ok, ben je vais essayer ça demain car pour le moment, je n'ai plus accès au Mac (il est en dessous du lit de mon fils qui dort comme une marmotte...), et j'ai pas d'autre piste du côté des forums d'Ubuntu (des visites mais pas de réponse) et en fouillant sur les autres posts, rien vu d'interessant ou de compréhensible pour mon niveau de "bleu"...et sur le net, rien pigé au histoire de drivers pour Linux (de toute façon ça ne me semble pas possible à partir de OS 9)...la nuit porte conseil :sleep:

ps : euh le Mac est en dessous du lit, oui mais le lit est en mezzanine...je préfères préciser parce que faudrait pas croire qu'on rampe sous le lit...


----------



## marian (23 Novembre 2006)

absolument, c'est bien celle là...bon, et depuis le problème n'aurait pas était réglé ? bah zut de zut alors ! alors je vais essayer cette piste aussi...dommage quand même ! sinon, il y a peut être une autre distrib qui ferait mieux l'affaire...mais je crois (malheureusement) comprendre que le problème risque de se poser avec toutes...


----------



## marian (24 Novembre 2006)

:hein: bon et bien, rien de neuf à l'horizon, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas après vos différents conseils et les essais que j'ai fait et pas moyen de trouver une ancienne version en téléchargement...je vais voir si des fois une Debian...sinon, ben je crois que va falloir que je me résigne....


----------



## tatouille (24 Novembre 2006)

marian a dit:


> :hein: bon et bien, rien de neuf &#224; l'horizon, &#231;a ne fonctionne toujours pas apr&#232;s vos diff&#233;rents conseils et les essais que j'ai fait et pas moyen de trouver une ancienne version en t&#233;l&#233;chargement...je vais voir si des fois une Debian...sinon, ben je crois que va falloir que je me r&#233;signe....




gentoo, unbuntu, fedora, debian fonctionnent tr&#232;s bien sur ta configuration hardware
va faire un tour sur les forums des dites distributions

sour powerpc niveau drivers la plus "compl&#232;te et facile  &#224; installer" 
est Fedora de plus il ya une grosse communaut&#233; francophone
pour le support http://www.fedora-fr.org/

http://fedora.redhat.com/Download/

si tu as un lecteur DVD 
download et grave l'iso DVD &#224; l'aide de Roxio par exemple
ou de l'utilitaire disc sur Mac OSX sous GNU/Linux cdrecord

tu peux aussi commander un ISO pre-grav&#233;


----------



## marian (24 Novembre 2006)

merci mais Ubuntu, sûrement pas (voir plus bas les problèmes décrits), pour les autres, je sais pas, là je tente Debian (voir citation plus bas) et Fedora, ben pourquoi pas mais je n'ai pas de lecteur de DVD (voir info donnée plus bas) :rateau:... mais merci quand même...je ne lâche pas l'affaire alors tous les conseils sont les bienvenues.


----------



## tatouille (24 Novembre 2006)

marian a dit:


> merci mais Ubuntu, s&#251;rement pas (voir plus bas les probl&#232;mes d&#233;crits), pour les autres, je sais pas, l&#224; je tente Debian (voir citation plus bas) et Fedora, ben pourquoi pas mais je n'ai pas de lecteur de DVD (voir info donn&#233;e plus bas) :rateau:... mais merci quand m&#234;me...je ne l&#226;che pas l'affaire alors tous les conseils sont les bienvenues.



c'est juste pas experience j'ai fait tourn&#233; toutes ces distribs sur un hardware similaire au tient 
je te dis DVD car tu peux en brancher un et cela evite de graver les 6 iso (chiant) .

Au vu de tes problemes avec les autres distrib (assez simple) 
je te conseille surement pas Debian car tu devras configurer ton hardware 
et c'est bien plus complexe qu'un petit probleme de CG


----------



## marian (24 Novembre 2006)

ah mais zut alors, mev'là bien !!!! de toute façon l'install Debian est faite mais, après login et password, je tombe sur "nomd'uilisateur"@debian.org : $...et là ben je séche (startx, c'est pas là qu'on le met ???)...je galère grave !


----------



## tatouille (24 Novembre 2006)

marian a dit:


> ah mais zut alors, mev'l&#224; bien !!!! de toute fa&#231;on l'install Debian est faite mais, apr&#232;s login et password, je tombe sur "nomd'uilisateur"@debian.org : $...et l&#224; ben je s&#233;che (startx, c'est pas l&#224; qu'on le met ???)...je gal&#232;re grave !



tu as install&#233; quel comme bureau ?
si pas
> man dselect
 > man apt-get

tu peux faire un startx si tu as install&#233; une xwindow
si pas
> man dselect
 > man apt-get

tu dois editer un xinitrc pour ton utilisateur 

si tu veux etre prompt en mode graphique avec x11 + gdm + gnome-session at boot

http://www.debianuniverse.com/readonline/chapter/04
http://linux.developpez.com/cours/securedeb/?page=page3

Welcome sous Debian


----------



## marian (24 Novembre 2006)

ah mais bien sûr...je les connais pas moi tout ces "man", de toute façon je suis partie sur une ré-installation (j'ai du merder à la 1ere)...donc, on va voir...au fait, où peut on trouver un "topo" sur toutes ces lignes de commandes...il y une doc ou autre là dessus ???


----------



## tatouille (24 Novembre 2006)

marian a dit:


> ah mais bien s&#251;r...je les connais pas moi tout ces "man", de toute fa&#231;on je suis partie sur une r&#233;-installation (j'ai du merder &#224; la 1ere)...donc, on va voir...au fait, o&#249; peut on trouver un "topo" sur toutes ces lignes de commandes...il y une doc ou autre l&#224; dessus ???



man nerd  et des livres


----------



## marian (24 Novembre 2006)

genre Linux pour les nuls....


----------



## marian (24 Novembre 2006)

ok, j'ai trouvé ça :
http://www.linux-france.org/article/debutant/debutant-linux.html#biblio
ça me paraît pas mal...ça me rappelle mes débuts, ceux où on fesait encore des "cd.., del, copy, dir/p, chkdsk..." et autres plaisirs du Dos....avant que Windaube envahisse les bécanes...


----------



## marian (24 Novembre 2006)

ça y est ! après avoir tenté Debian (même problème d'écran après une install qui m'a pris un temps fou), puis essai avec Kunbutu (et oui quand même) mais install avec fichiers corrompus, donc stop et enfin, pour finir Xubuntu...et bien enfin, j'ai pu faire une install...pour le moment, ça fonctionne et il me fallait bien ça, sinon j'aurais tourné le dos au monde Linux...Ceci étant dit, je ne vois toujours pas d'où venait le problème initial et comment le résoudre...ce sera pour une autre fois, ça fait ma 3ème journée là dessus, alors stand bye pour le moment...bon mais maintenant, j'ai un souci clavier !!! Il me tape un petit 2 quand je veux l'@, en plus au démarrage j'ai une vieille image toute moche de Debian qui s'affiche avant Xubuntu...je vais chercher comment faire pour résoudre ces problèmes...en attendant bon courage aux futurs lecteurs de ce post et NE VOUS DECOURAGEZ PAS...quoique, des fois c'est limite......


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Novembre 2006)

marian a dit:


> ça y est ! après avoir tenté Debian (même problème d'écran après une install qui m'a pris un temps fou), puis essai avec Kunbutu (et oui quand même) mais install avec fichiers corrompus, donc stop et enfin, pour finir Xubuntu...et bien enfin, j'ai pu faire une install...pour le moment, ça fonctionne et il me fallait bien ça, sinon j'aurais tourné le dos au monde Linux...Ceci étant dit, je ne vois toujours pas d'où venait le problème initial et comment le résoudre...ce sera pour une autre fois, ça fait ma 3ème journée là dessus, alors stand bye pour le moment...bon mais maintenant, j'ai un souci clavier !!! Il me tape un petit 2 quand je veux l'@, en plus au démarrage j'ai une vieille image toute moche de Debian qui s'affiche avant Xubuntu...je vais chercher comment faire pour résoudre ces problèmes...en attendant bon courage aux futurs lecteurs de ce post et NE VOUS DECOURAGEZ PAS...quoique, des fois c'est limite......


_moi je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; conseiller Xubuntu... :rose:_

Il faut que tu prennes une map de clavier mac.

google m'a donn&#233; :
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=52316
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=72756
http://www.linux-france.org/macintosh/clavier_v4.html

Tu doit pouvoir trouver d'autres info


----------



## marian (24 Novembre 2006)

m'ouais, ben va falloir déjà que je comprenne comment elle fonctionne cette console parce que quand je rentre dedans, je tombe sur le nom d'utilisateur que j'ai entré avec @ qui suit puis un tilde et un dollar...et là si je tape la ligne de commande sudo...etc ben il me demande un password (que je rentre) et ensuite il me dit "command not found"...alors, je suis pas sortie de l'auberge....


----------



## marian (24 Novembre 2006)

ah oui, oui tu l'avais conseillé Xubuntu...mais le temps que je fasse le tour de la question...


----------



## marian (25 Novembre 2006)

bon pb de clavier résolu grace au post de ADAMSKI sur les forums d'Ubuntu (merci), pour ceux que ça interesse, voir là : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=61636
maintenant, je m'attaque au pb de carte graphique (ça rame, il paraît qu'on peut y remédier)...finalement la console, on s'y fait bien...je vais pouvoir me faire la main sur Linux pour m'attaquer ensuite à celle de OS X....


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour Marian,
j'ai le même problème et ma toute petite expérience sur linux Ubuntu me laisse croire qu'il vaut mieux installer cette V° sur un PC un peu ancien pour que tout les périphériques soient bien reconnus, sur mon Imac 400 je peux pas tester la session en live !
donc j'abandonne, par contre sur mon ex PC(mort hier matin!) j'ai testé plusieurs V° de linux sans problèmes; Ubuntu, Mandriva, la Suse etc.
Mais la plus complète et la plus belle est à mon avis Ubuntu (6.0.6), malheureusement il faut que je retrouve une vieille unité centrale pour pouvoir à nouveau m'en servir...
Patrick


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Novembre 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonjour Marian,
> j'ai le même problème et ma toute petite expérience sur linux Ubuntu me laisse croire qu'il vaut mieux installer cette V° sur un PC un peu ancien pour que tout les périphériques soient bien reconnus, sur mon Imac 400 je peux pas tester la session en live !
> donc j'abandonne, par contre sur mon ex PC(mort hier matin!) j'ai testé plusieurs V° de linux sans problèmes; Ubuntu, Mandriva, la Suse etc.
> Mais la plus complète et la plus belle est à mon avis Ubuntu (6.0.6), malheureusement il faut que je retrouve une vieille unité centrale pour pouvoir à nouveau m'en servir...
> Patrick


juste pour dire que la version d'Ubuntu est 6.06 (Juin 2006) et pas 6.0.6 


aussi pour dire que je viens de voir qu'on peut mettre des vid&#233;o YouTube, Google Vid&#233;o ou Daily Motion sur MacG maintenant, c'est cool


----------



## marian (27 Novembre 2006)

j'ai trouvé ça : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=13213...je tenterais bien le coup bien que le Xubuntu fonctionne bien...mais la curiosité pourrait l'emporter !!!!...quand j'aurais un peu de temps devant moi, je me lance...je posterais là dessus et si quelqu'un fait l'essai avant moi, qu'il me le dise !


----------



## marian (27 Novembre 2006)

Patrick : as tu essayé avec la version alternate CD ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (28 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour Marian,
c'est quoi cette V° alternate CD ?(jamais entendu parlé de ce produit !?!)
sinon faire la M.A.J de mon Imac 400 vers mac OS X ou Ubuntu il y a longtemps que j'y pense mais ma machine ne feras pas tourner OS X ! 
trop légère :10 Go de DD déjà bien rempli, 512+64Mo de ram et en plus je suis pas sur que l'upgradage du firmware soit possible et se passe bien!
j'ai en se moment un max de problèmes; j'essaie de faire de la place et de défragmenter avec Norton utilities mais "ça" génère plus de problèmes que "ça" n'en résoud!!!
j'ai de gros fichiers son (repiquage de ninyles sur Cd-rom) à graver mais depuis la dernière tentative de défragmentation  le graveur plante avant la fin et je jette les CD à la poubelle!
en plus de ça dimanche mon PC qui héberge Ubuntu 6 est mort !
carte mère grillée...
pas de solutions de remplacement pour l'instant,
PS:les pages d'Apple pour la M.A.J de firmware en Anglais c'est un poil difficile!
n'y as t'il pas une traduction en frenchie quelque part ?
merçi du soutien technique et amical  
Patrick


----------



## plovemax (28 Novembre 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonjour Marian,
> c'est quoi cette V° alternate CD ?(jamais entendu parlé de ce produit !?!)
> sinon faire la M.A.J de mon Imac 400 vers mac OS X ou Ubuntu il y a longtemps que j'y pense mais ma machine ne feras pas tourner OS X !
> trop légère :10 Go de DD déjà bien rempli, 512+64Mo de ram et en plus je suis pas sur que l'upgradage du firmware soit possible et se passe bien!



Si si ta config peut faire tourner mac OS X (Perso panther tourne sur mon iMac DV 400 avec 64+256M de RAM et un DD de 10G partitionné en deux fragment de 5Go (une partition pour OS 9 et une pour OSX). La mise à jour du firmware, c'est très bien passée pour une grande quantité de gens alors.... 



patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> j'ai en se moment un max de problèmes; j'essaie de faire de la place et de défragmenter avec Norton utilities mais "ça" génère plus de problèmes que "ça" n'en résoud!!!
> j'ai de gros fichiers son (repiquage de ninyles sur Cd-rom) à graver mais depuis la dernière tentative de défragmentation  le graveur plante avant la fin et je jette les CD à la poubelle!
> en plus de ça dimanche mon PC qui héberge Ubuntu 6 est mort !
> carte mère grillée...
> ...


Ton problème vient clairement d'un problème de place, deux solutions : 
-achète un DD externe
-change le DD interne (mais si tu as déjà les miquettes de mettre à jour le firmware  ) Pour la mise à jour du firmware je regarde çà et je repostes (çà fait longtemps que je l'ai faite et je ne m'en souvient plus.


----------



## marian (28 Novembre 2006)

alternate CD c'est ce type de CD que j'ai utilisé pour installer Xubuntu, tu n'as pas un demarrage en mode graphique mais en mode texte...bref pas d'environnement graphique mais ça se passe très bien, voir ici : ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/ (version ppc) et après l'install, comme d'hab, suivre les instructions et hop...normalement, car comme je le dis précedemment je n'ai pas testé Ubuntu mais Xubuntu...mais je n'ai pas tenté donc...je te conseille quand même de relire le post suivant qui me semble pas mal http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=13213, moi je crois que quand je vais disposer d'un peu de temps, je me baserais là dessus pour mon essai...sinon le firmware, je sais pas, j'ai lu pas mal de soucis après les MAJ...pour une page française, voir peut être là : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75130#French...je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, sinon précise ce que tu as essayé de faire, il ya sûrement quelqu'un sur les forums qui peut t'aider...et mettre un DD plus gros dans ton Mac serait peut être une bonne solution...tu peux toujours conserver le 10 Go en boîtier externe, non ?...bon courage


----------



## marian (28 Novembre 2006)

et voilà...tu vois, les conseils commencent à pleuvoir...


----------



## marian (28 Novembre 2006)

absolument...c'est avec ça aussi que j'ai changé mon DD et ça le fait très bien !!!
http://imacdv.free.fr/disque.htm


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (1 Décembre 2006)

Merçi de vos réponses Plovemax et Marian que j'étudirais plus tard,
je viens de prendre mes fonctions d'animateur et dépanneur internet dans le collège de mon quartier et donc plus beaucoup de temps à passer sur le net !

patrick


----------



## marian (1 Décembre 2006)

alors, bon taff ! (sur Mac au moins ??!! )...n'hésite pas si tu as besoin...les forums MacGe sont des mines d'or, je suis sûre qu'il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour t'aider !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Décembre 2006)

Hello !
et non, les collèges ici ont massivement achetés du PC intel microsoft sauf la classe de musique (15 Mac) que je n'ai pas encore vue...
gérée par un ami prof de MAO; peut être une petite visite en fin de semaine.
pour l'instant je me bat avec des drivers pas installé de carte vidéo SIS intégrée!!!
affichage médiocre sur un 17' philips ! dommage...
j'ai aussi des problèmes de lenteur sur certaines machines et de manque de ram etc.
J'espère pouvoir faire une démo Ubuntu aux enseignants qui travaillent ici (au printemps)
pour convertir un maximum de monde, j'ai donc fait une commande de 5 cds chez Cannonnical vendredi, livraison dans un mois environ 
voilà les news,
a bientôt
Patrick


----------



## plovemax (4 Décembre 2006)

Comme promis (avec un peu de retard  certes....) PJJ la doc en fran&#231;ais pour le changement du firmware ce trouve l&#224;.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Décembre 2006)

merçi du lien ; 
je copie tout sur une clée Usb et retour maison pour M.A.J éventuelle !?!
Patrick


----------



## marian (4 Décembre 2006)

http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dcc447pw_4g2px48...très bien fait, mais tu connais peut être...pour l'argumentaire "choisir Linux", j'avais télécharger une doc dont les 1ere pages étaient plutôt bien faite dans le genre "convaincant"...je recherche ça et te donne le lien dès que possible....


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Décembre 2006)

Marian,
ce lien est mort, inactif, depuis le premier jour !
un autre fil ?
sinon je trouverai par moi-m&#234;me !?!
Patrick
PS: en plus je lis pas trop l'anglais courant du web


----------



## Zeusviper (13 Décembre 2006)

le "tres" s'est attach&#233; &#224; la fin du lien : 
http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dcc447pw_4g2px48


----------



## marian (14 Décembre 2006)

et oui, désolée... ça roule maintenant ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Décembre 2006)

tout roule pour le mieux :j'ai un peu de travail, accés au web haut débit sur place:
(8 postes des PC, monde imparfait )
mais presque plus de temps libre pour parfaire mes connaissances Ubuntu !!!
de plus ma machine hôte est morte :mouais:
et petit salaire en fin de mois...
mais je continue mon chemin tranquille...
 je viens de downloader Dreamlinux 660 Mo en une heure trente environ, et maintenant je sais pas quoi faire de ce fichier .ISO
Je vais faire une copie sur CD en Iso 9660 et aprés ?
gloup ! gros trou de mémoire !!!
enfin rien ne presse j'ai pas de machine ou l'installer 
mais père-noël vas surement passer dans ma petite cheminée...
bonnes fêtes de fin d'années à tous,
Patrick
(merçi pour le lien vers la page Ubuntu qui me plait beaucoup.)


----------



## marian (15 Décembre 2006)

ah oui, les copies de fichier ISO...le casse tête de tous quand on y passe...tu vas graver avec quoi (et kesako 9660...?) car dans tout les cas il ne faut pas faire une copie du cd mais demander "graver une image ISO" ou a peu de chose près le même genre de chose selon avec quoi tu graves....et oh tous, vous êtes là ??? car sur mon Mac je sais faire mais sur PC (bien qu'on soit dans un forum Mac...), je sais PAS...quoique j'ai déjà lu des posts là dessus concernant le gravage avec NERO et ça me semble être kifkif...il y a peut être quelqu'un pour confirmer ce que je dis...non ?...merci pour les fêtes, on t'en souhaite autant...avec un beau Mac dans la cheminée....


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2006)

marian a dit:


> ah oui, les copies de fichier ISO...le casse tête de tous quand on y passe...tu vas graver avec quoi (et kesako 9660...?) car dans tout les cas il ne faut pas faire une copie du cd mais demander "graver une image ISO" ou a peu de chose près le même genre de chose selon avec quoi tu graves....et oh tous, vous êtes là ??? car sur mon Mac je sais faire mais sur PC (bien qu'on soit dans un forum Mac...), je sais PAS...quoique j'ai déjà lu des posts là dessus concernant le gravage avec NERO et ça me semble être kifkif...il y a peut être quelqu'un pour confirmer ce que je dis...non ?...merci pour les fêtes, on t'en souhaite autant...avec un beau Mac dans la cheminée....



C'est bien ça "Graver un image sur disque" avec Nero sur PC.


----------



## marian (15 Décembre 2006)

ah merci pour ta confirmation G2LOQ D)....(je ne voudrais pas raconter n'importe quoi..)...patrick, à toi de jouer !!!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Décembre 2006)

Hello !
et oui, je grave avec Nero une image Iso de dreamlinux que j'ai même pas eu le temps de tester !
le week-end est trop court !
préparation des fêtes de fin d'années, etc.
j'espère que ça va fonctionner 
aujourd'hui je doit installer JRE sur 8 bécanes pour pouvoir accéder aux compléments de Open Office Writer...
je me documente sur leur site (java) avant de faire un grosse  bourde 
a bientôt,
Patrick


----------

